# I had a dream... about farmpony & moxie :D



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

So I never have read that 10-page long post the farmpony and Moxie show... but i see that thread everyday XD

So I suppose my subconcious want me to read it or something...

but i had a dream that i came home and there were two chocolate lab dogs in my yard, they were old with grey muzzles, and my mom was like 
"Let's adopt them."
and so then my boyfriend was like 
"Let's name them Farmpony and Moxie."

Haha no joke- this actually happened. Weird, eh? XD


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

LOL So, we remind you of old chocolate labs? hahaha!!! I love it!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL!!! interesting...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*OLD* chocolate labs! LOL... I saw the word chocolate and got excited... I was thinking chocolate covered cherries... chocolate milkshakes... chocolate chip cookies! Can you tell I'm on a diet... instead... we are just... OLD chocolate labs...

At least we are labs... HOMELESS labs... but labs.... LOL!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> *OLD*
> 
> At least we are labs... HOMELESS labs... but labs.... LOL!



Not homeless, she adopted you!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ah! We are loved!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha, yeah when I woke up I couldn't wait to tell you ;]


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We have a new home!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Indeed, but just to warn you, my mom is a bit of a cheapskate, so it'll be Ole Roy dogfood... which I've heard tastes a bit like sawdust. lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ew! that is some icky bad stuff!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Gross! That gives dogs fire a$#.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL... just mix some table scraps in please.... and clean our messes up when we... have accidents...


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha, yeah I'm sure ya'll will appreciate some leftover gravy... yum 

Yeah, I'm assuming you're house broke...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yes, but dont make me mad cus... I'll show you!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha, no need. I think i'm smelling what you're stepping in

lol punn intended


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Indeed I am house broke, but I'd crap on the floor in spite. lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

just let me know where you do it cus I don't wanna get your poopie stuck in my paws and vice versa.... does that mean I have to lick your rear????


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Umhum, and smell it, and clean my ears. But just know, what you do for me, I'd have to do for you. 

*shivers*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL... speaking of... Flash must have some really tastey wax in his ears because scout will spend hours cleaning his ears out....


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

umhum, I see the labs doing that to eachother all the time. Tilly tries to clean my ears, but I dont really like puggy tongue in my ear. lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

doesnt turn you on? gives me chills just thinking about it... giant wet willy...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Gross, not even my husband's tongue in my ear turns me on. haha


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

^^
haha tongues are pretty chilling anyhow :/


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

what about fish breath??? that's pretty icky too....


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Do fish have breath?


I think we have turned this thread into another Farmpony and Moxie Show. 

Which reminds me, when are we getting our studio back?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know, but I really miss my dressing room... I know it's cool, like we've been syndicated onto another channel! A sister show!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

haha! YES!!! We have a sister show.... 


Kinda like the Today Show, and Today with Kathylee and Hodia


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah but this show needs geust speakers... our producer needs to get us some guest speakers... GoBP where are the geust speakers?


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah, er, well this is a low-budget show. I'm still working on it ok? Goodness


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can tell it's low budget... getting tired of getting dressed in the broom closet... and where are the krispy kremes????


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> and where are the krispy kremes????











She beat you to them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh gosh! Look Mox! One of our "special geust stars" turned permanent cast members has joined us on our syndicate program! We are on now!!!! WOOHOO! 

PS - hubby drove right passed a Krispy Kreme tonight... didn't even take his foot of the gas... mean mean man....


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Everyone!!!

We don't have Krispy Kreme anywhere near us.. Closest is 288 miles away! 

Gosh everything good is so far away! We have a WalMart and a Shopko. That's it..well and 4 subways, pizza hut, hardees, McDonalds, Taco Bell, Long John Silvers/KFC, and umm that's about it. Yup. It's small here.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

and now our family is here!

Walmart is good... we love walmart...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

We sure do! I was there today. Then I went to Econo Foods to buy some groceries after work. Then I made some yummy looking desert thing from my brand new cookbook!!! They were selling Books Are Fun stuff at work and I bout a desert cookbook (Eagle Brand one) A Busy Families cookbook and a special dates to remember thing. They came in today woohoo! 

SOo of course I had to make something. We are going to my Grandmas tomorrow so I can get rid of most of the stuff there. Yay!

But now it's 11:20 PM and I have to be up at 5:30AM for work. But the other half is waiting on something to be up on Ebay at midnight...so I'm chillin here with him. Then we are going to sleep....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have to go to the grocery store today... and walmart.... walmart is bad because i spend so much money there.... the grocery store is bad because... wel... it's a grocery store... I hate grocery shopping......


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I miss long john silvers. mmmm.... 

I'm starving. 

We HAD a Krispy Kream here, but it didnt do well, and it pulled out, what is really funny is that it took me almost a year to notice it was gone! HA!

We went to Fleet Farm yesterday. I know it's not like walmart, but I always spend so much money there as well.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

oooh man....I'm jealous Moxie. I want to go to Fleet Farm so bad...but soo farrr awayyy..like everything else. UGH. I LOVE Fleet Farm!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I went to TSC today. Bought cat food, boots for daughter #2, and dog bones. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I love TSC... I went to Giant... and spent $280 on... nothing.... my cubbards are still bare....


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

We re-arranged the bedroom tonight. It looks kinda nice. I'm happy with it! yay.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

*bark*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

moxie barked... she BARKED! Bark... that's what she said... she did...


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Get back in your cage you old lab!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

GoBP is going to put a shock collar on you!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah, well unfortunately the fund that would go toward punishing the Ole Labs was used to upgrade a broom closet to a COAT closet. Yes, yes, we're moving on up here at GOBP Inc...



And at the studio I've hired a little boy to run errands for us... but he took his $1 payment and ran. No luxuries such as sweet, sticky, melt-in-your-mouth doghnuts here :/


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What are we? A non-profit organization?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I use shock collars on my labs........ They know when they're wearing them, and know when they arent.


Naughty labbies.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

so it woudl be a waste to put one on mox, she'd probably just pass gas if she couldnt bark.. naughty little OLD lab!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I totally would. Yucky Alpo gas too!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought she said old roy?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Oh yea. Ole Roy.

Doesnt matter, that crap is nasty either way.

We feed $40/bag food to our dogs.

Their poop is a pleasure to clean up. lol


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Aha! We've upraded to Science Diet, the senior formula! Now... about that potty training...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*cough* the SENIOR formula....


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, yes. So y'all can live out your happy little lives healthily XD


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...fart...pee... belch


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

*snort* SENIOR!? Did I mention that I am a bit of a picky eater?


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, well at $20 for a 5lb bag of dog food better be good enough for you...


adoption.
XD


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah well... they say brussel sprouts are good for me too but you don't see me eating them....


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Do you think that when dogs eat poop, they really think it's good for them?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

maybe poop tastes good... mine pick throuigh the wheelbarrel for the bets pieces.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

gross.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

gourmet treats i geuss...


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Sick!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rude! My horses poop delicious morsals!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

The frozen ones make great long lasting chews, too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I remember when I lived in germany, they had this big pit that was dug and they would dump the manure in it and let it sit so that it would age and tehy could spread it on their crops... It generated heat so I would stand in it while I waited for my dad to pick me up from lessons when it was cold outside... 

I would also play stick ball w/ the frozen poop.....


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Heh heh, yeah its somewhat disturbing when poop steams!


----------

